# InkSoft Alternatives?



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

InkSoft seems amazing, but it is too expensive for my current budget. 

Is there any Design Studio alternative?


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Check out Online t-shirt designer and ecommerce software for the decoration industry | DecoNetwork. It is made for those in the decorative garment industry as a complete e-commerce system. There isn't an upfront cost but it does have a minimum $99 per month.


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

I use CS-Cart with an add-on for t-shirt design. You can check it out on my website. It is hosted on any Linux server. No monthly fees and really can be customized easily. I think all total I paid about $550 for cart and t-shirt software. When an order comes it it is a printable file. I really like it. Website is campingembroidery.com


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

I ran across this compay Quote Generator From what I see is they are new at the online t-shirt design and quote thing. It's pretty inexpensive you can start for $19 a month and they have the pro package for around $24 a month and pretty good. I've been emailing with them and they said they are upgrading the software everyday. I think I'm going to start using them. I'm running a demo site on my home computer to check it out. It's geared for Screen Printing quotes but I think it might work for taking DTG orders on line also you get finished .png files. I'm emailing them to find out what the resolution of the output .png file is.
You can also upload your own designs that customers can decorate shirts with. You can intergrate it with paypal for instant payments.
I think it's worth a look at. They returned my emails to them very quickly when I asked questions.
I'd like others to tell me what they think...


----------



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

Quote generator does not seem user friendly at all. Deco Network seems like the best option here, especially if I can have it subsidized by opening stores for some of my customers.


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

How can a monthly fee of almost a hundred dollars a month be better than a one time cost of $500? And you own it forever. I have looked at Deco and the others. The package from CS-Cart does not only clothing but any other item. I am even doing embroidery work using the stuff people create on my site (although that does take digitizing).


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

kevinsanz said:


> Quote generator does not seem user friendly at all. Deco Network seems like the best option here, especially if I can have it subsidized by opening stores for some of my customers.


Yes it is a little hard to use right now. Talking with the company, they are making improvements on the user interface. But, it's only $19-$24 a month.
With Deco, you have to be in for the long haul. I had it for a year at $150 a month plus ads promoting it. That's $1800 a year plus promotional costs for ads and various other things. In that year I didn't bring in anywhere near what I was putting out for the website and ads. Who knows maybe after my second year more would have started coming in but, I didn't want to spend any more just to see that would have been $5000-$6000 going out over 2 years.
I finally dropped it. I have more walk in business then off my Deco site.
Maybe I was doing something wrong???
You never know till you go. At least I tried it and it didn't work for me.
I'm not saying don't do it. Not everything works for everybody.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

The most powerful aspect of DecoNetwork is the affiliate store program. You can setup stores on local school and church websites to make it easier for them to buy from you. Folks seem to think that by setting up a webstore that customers will flock to the site to buy shirts. That is not the case. You still need to find the customers - the online store/designer makes it easier for them to buy from you.


----------



## Quotegenerator (Mar 24, 2011)

kevinsanz said:


> Quote generator does not seem user friendly at all. Deco Network seems like the best option here, especially if I can have it subsidized by opening stores for some of my customers.


 
We've made some changes to make Quote Generator + design studio more user friendly and intuitive.


----------

